# Emily Post Institute FWIW



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Taxi Driver: 15-20% of the fare, but minimally $1; $2 for the first bag carried, $1 per additional bag.

http://emilypost.com/advice/general-tipping-guide/


----------



## vdubbeet (Feb 1, 2017)

I completely agree with Emily Post but do you think 90% of our pax even know about manners much less Emily Post? I don't think so. I'd love to put up a sign just to test it out and see if anyone says anything. I might just do that tomorrow evening. I have a color laser and a laminator. Food for thought. I'll let you know if I had time to do it and the outcome, if any.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Emily Post doesn't tip when riding Uber.
Thanks Travis !
NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

vdubbeet said:


> I completely agree with Emily Post but do you think 90% of our pax even know about manners much less Emily Post? I don't think so. I'd love to put up a sign just to test it out and see if anyone says anything. I might just do that tomorrow evening. I have a color laser and a laminator. Food for thought. I'll let you know if I had time to do it and the outcome, if any.


Perhaps shaming non tippers just might work. It's like chicken soup, it cant hurt.


----------

